# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  New Michigan Tech Course Teaches Students to Build Their Own 3D Printers

## Brian_Krassenstein

Michigan Tech engineering students, through the teaching and inspiration provided by Dr. Joshua Pearce, are gaining access to the true, comprehensive world of 3D printing in a new course, ‘Open Source 3D Printing.’ Students are required to build their own MOST Delta RepRap 3D printers from the onset, as the foundation of their course. Once they build their 3D printers, they embark on a journey of open-source learning and sharing with 3D design and printing tasks that escalate in difficulty. The end result is that students not only understand how to build and operate a 3D printer, as well as making things — they are given the independence of working with open-source hardware and software. Find out more about this class in the full article:  http://3dprint.com/54922/michigantec...rinting-class/


Below is a photo of the MOST Delta RepRap 3D printer Dr. Pearce's students each build:

----------

